

The Problem with Prediction Markets - bjterry
http://blog.statricks.com/the-problem-with-prediction-markets.html

======
jefreier
The fact that a terrorism futures market was even proposed seems ridiculous to
me. If even 2 seconds of thought went into that, you would see the gaping
holes in that idea.

